# DSP8024 and then?



## smolteni (Mar 31, 2008)

Dear all, this is the first time that i write in this forum.
I'm Stefano from Italy and i would like to get an active room correction (all freq range).

After reading a tons of doc, i'm getting started with this setup:

- DSP8024 + ECM8000 for RTA (only RTA)
- Analog EQ to correct the frequency

Is it a correct approach?

I would like to ask to you which analog EQ should be adeguate for my setup (not much then 400/500$).

Thank you in advance.

Enjoy the music.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm confused by your question.

The DSP8024 is a fully digital sound-processing device based on DSPs and 24-bit A/D and D/A converters that has a 31 band graphic equalizer and a three filter parametric equalizer. Combined with an ECM8000 mic it is all you require for full range active eq. I won't comment on the quality of sound, but the specs are fairly decent.

Why are you asking about an analog EQ when you have a DSP8024? You would never use both in a system.

If you want an RTA, use REW.......... it's free.

brucek


----------



## smolteni (Mar 31, 2008)

Because i received negative feedback about the EQ circuit, instead the RTA and the graphic rappresantation are very appreciated. 

My idea is to use the RTA of the 8024 and use a more "musical" unit for the equalization. DSP8024 have analog and input and output...

Stefano.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

OK, I think I understand. I would sure advise not getting an 8024 to simply measure the system. Room EQ Wizard is a very reliable RTA software system you run on your PC. It is quite inexpensive to set up.

I'm not a fan of EQ'ing full range. Agreed that digital EQ in the mains chain is perhaps not as musical as an analog unit, either way, it is still messing with your pristine mains chain. Certainly room treatment and speaker positioning will realize a much better sound in the end.

I don't mind digital EQ in the sub circuit though as there are many occasions that modal resonance simply can't be overcome at the listening position without EQ, so the benefits are certainly there.

My advise would be to read through the Room EQ Wizard information and get that set up and measure your system and see what you think. It takes little more than an ECM8000 with a mic preamp and some cables and a PC. We already know you have a PC.. 

brucek


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

smolteni said:


> Because i received negative feedback about the EQ circuit, instead the RTA and the graphic rappresantation are very appreciated.


I'm with brucek: Use REW. It has much better (read finer) resolution than you'll get with the 8024.



> My idea is to use the RTA of the 8024 and use a more "musical" unit for the equalization. DSP8024 have analog and input and output...


Even with analog inputs, the signal is converted to digital, and back to analog. All the 8040's equalization is done in the digital domain, AFAIK. 

You might find this thread to be of interest.  One of our members embarked on a mains equalization project late last year and was happy with the results.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 29, 2006)

Maybe an dumb question but i have the BFD 1024, but now i can buy the DSP 8024. Is it a smart thing to do. I'm going to use it the same way as the BFD for the sub. The person in question says its a huge improvement, but i was thinking to ask here before buying.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Well, its specs are slightly better (not that it would be noticeable for sub equalization), but I wonder if you would miss the 12 parametric filters of the BFD against the 3 filters that the 8024 has. Granted the 8024 has a few features you might like, but if you're just equalizing a sub, I don't know if it would be worth it.

brucek


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 29, 2006)

Oke thnx, for the info. I won't buy it and use the money for something else. :R


----------

